# les condensateurs dans un imac G5



## gérasime (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Après plusieurs recherches infructueuses, je me permet de vous demander de l'aide.

Je possède un imac G5 rev. A, auquel Apple a déjà fait changer la carte mère dans l'extension de garantie.

Ce matin, j'allume mon ordi, il y a des rayures partout sur l'écran, pas le "gong" de démarrage et enfin, il n'a pas le temps de lancer mac OS X qu'il s'éteint.

Je l'ai ouvert et j'ai remarqué que les condensateurs notés C5008 et C5009 étaient gonflés et qu'une pate blanche les recouvraient sur le dessus.

Quelqu'un(e) sait quel est le rôle de ces condensateurs? (carte graphique, carte mère, alimentation, etc )

Quelqu'un(e) a t'il (elle) eu le problème? Quelle est la solution?

Merci pour votre aide et vos informations.

Salutations cordiales


----------



## ben206stras (27 Avril 2009)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, il y a déjà plusieurs fils sur macgé sur ce sujet de condensateurs d'alimentation qui chauffent sur la carte mère...

Ces condensateurs peuvent être changés.

Edit : Regarde sur ce fil :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/probleme-avec-imac-g5-20-a-259701.html


----------



## gérasime (27 Avril 2009)

Merci pour l'info,

j'avais déjà lu ce fil mais je n'étais pas sûr d'être concerné.

Et bien si (youpi), le N° de série de la carte mère correspond (pas celui de l'imac puisque j'en suis à ma deuxiéme C.M.).

Je vais donc contacter apple pour voir se qui peut être fait.

Cependant, si vous pouviez me confirmer que les condensateurs C5008 et C5009 correspondent bien à l'alimentation.

Merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (27 Avril 2009)

Juste pour info, comment était utilisé l'iMac?
CPU en mode performance "Maximale", "automatique" ou "réduite"?
Allumé pendant combien de temps par jour?
Soumis à des charges de travail importantes (conversions vidéos lourdes, etc...) ?


----------



## gérasime (27 Avril 2009)

L'imac était utilisé pour de la bureautique, itunes, iphoto et du web.

Je ne sais pas comment était réglé les performances du CPU mais il était allumé au moins 18 heures par jour. Je m'en servais de serveur pour récupérer des fichiers à distance.

Je m'en suis servi un peu, au début, pour faire tourner quelques jeux, j'ai fait un peu de montage vidéo mais rien d'extraordinaire ni même de fréquent.

J'ai la chance d'avoir investi dans un mac mini pour faire un média center et je possède également un macbook pro pour les lourdes taches.

Voilà, merci pour votre intérêt à mon problème.


----------



## imacg5mortel (27 Avril 2009)

Tiens nous au courant de la réponse d'Apple.
J'ai pas l'impression que l'iMac a subi un traitement inhumain, j'ai toujours cru que les G5 avaient un vis caché mais qui ne se manifestait que si la machine chauffait beaucoup et/ou trop fréquemment.
Cela ne semble pas être votre cas, donc ma théorie est remise en cause...


----------



## gérasime (27 Avril 2009)

autre précision,

depuis maintenant 3 heures, j'effectue une sauvegarde de mon imac en panne en le branchant sur mon macbook pro et en le démarrant avec la touche T enfoncée (en mode disque dur si on veut).

Et j'arrive à faire la sauvegarde. Dans ce cas, est ce que les condensateurs peuvent être ceux de l'alimentation? si c'était le cas, je pense que l'ordi ne fonctionnerait pas ou peu (là ça va faire 3 heures et il ne reste plus qu'1/4 heure à tenir).

Je vous tiens au courant du service d'apple.

Merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (27 Avril 2009)

Les rayures sur l'écran orientent fortement vers une atteinte des composantes graphiques de l'iMac.


----------



## gérasime (27 Avril 2009)

Je le pense aussi,

Les deux condensateurs sont à l'opposé du bloc d'alimentation.

Cependant les rayures font plus penser au cryptage de canal + avec le bruit en moins puisque l'ordi ne produit plus aucuns sons.

J'espère (sinon c'est décevant de la part des techniciens apple) qu'ils pourront m'indiquer la panne avec les codes des condensateurs relevé sur la carte mère.

J'envoie le message ce soir


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Avril 2009)

Oui problème vidéo du au condensateur, c'est sûr, beaucoup d'iMac G5 dont atteint pas ce problème


----------



## gérasime (28 Avril 2009)

bonjour,

Alors voilà, je suis content.....

Je n'ai pas trouvé un courriel facile sur l'applestore/support et je me suis fendu d'un coup de téléphone surtaxé pour m'entendre dire:

Apple ne peut rien pour vous dans l'état actuel des choses.

Il faut que je dépose mon ordi dans un centre agréé pour un disgnostic (49).

Je recontacte apple et ils me donneront une procédure à suivre.

Je suis un peu déçu de devoir débourser 50 pour confirmer la défection de 2 condensateurs alors qu'il es évident qu'il s'agit bien des condensateurs C5008 et C5009.

Enfin voilà, j'attends le coup de fil d'un ami réparateur mac non agréé pour avoir son avis.

Je vous tiens au courant

Bonne journée


----------

